# portdowngrade - help



## Plague (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't connect:


```
portdowngrade xorg-server -s freebsdanoncvs@anoncvs.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs

portdowngrade 0.6 by Heiner Eichmann
Please note, that nothing is changed in the ports tree
unless it is explicitly permitted in step 6!

Seeking port xorg-server ... found: x11-servers/xorg-server

Step 1: Checking out port from CVS repository
CVS root directory: freebsdanoncvs@anoncvs.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
ssh: connect to host anoncvs.FreeBSD.org port 22: Operation timed out
cvs [checkout aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)
portdowngrade error: Can not check out port x11-servers/xorg-server

An error had occured. If this was an cvs error, try another cvs server.
If this was an cvs login error, try the -o option.
```

what is wrong??


----------



## danger@ (Jan 27, 2009)

See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/anoncvs.html and try to use one of the other listed mirrors...


----------



## Plague (Jan 27, 2009)

portdowngrade xorg-server -s server:anoncvs@anoncvs.tw.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs

works!


----------

